

In defence of the euro: an Austrian perspective - b-man
http://www.cobdencentre.org/2012/05/in-defence-of-the-euro-an-austrian-perspective/

======
philiphodgen
Well that was hilarious. My browser is fully locked down with Ghostery and
such. The website insists on giving me cookies to feed to Google Analytics. I
said no. It kicked me out.

I guess I will never know what Austrians think of the Euro.

Meta point: I'm not sure what this website proved by being so anal-retentive
about cookies. They lost a reader.

